# best exhaust?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey everyone... I really want new exhaust on my 95 240... But i don't hwve a ton of money... So my question is what would straight piping sound like? and how much horses would i lose or gain? ... i love deep sounding exhaust but i don;t want it to loud. But i also want lots of horsepower so i wanna know what kind of exhaust would be best. Final question, i really am thinking sr20 of rb26 swap in future so should i just get 3" exhaust and be done with it? any comments or ideas at all would be awesome!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

there is no "best" exhaust, its all preference. a straight pipe is generally gonna be loud and your gonna gain about the same hp with whatever you go with. i would go with the hks hi power, they're very nice and look good on S14's. apex'i is good too, but i've heard their exhaust hang really low. some others are blitz, jic magic, tananbe, 5zigen, etc. as for the swap, i would recommed at least 2.75". and go with an SR20 or RB25, they'll be a lot easier than puttin in a RB26. they'll also be a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## OBOLISK NH (Jul 7, 2006)

I had a '96 240sx and i installed a apexi N1 cat-back. it had a great sound not loud at all nice mellow tone, and when you got on it, it gave a NICE growl. i went for the 3" size and notice a bit more power when coupled with a good intake. but if the money factor is against you then tanabe has a a few models that look pretty close to the N1. i got a lot of comments on it because it has a slight slant to the left from behind.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, forgot to mention that. S14's look good as hell with the angled exhaust. but the N1 is a good exhaust to go with, many people have and liked it.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

In Australia id go HKS Hi-Power, cos its the cheapest, i dunno if its the same over there in the states.
Go HKS! Or if u got money Legerfort.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> there is no "best" exhaust, its all preference. a straight pipe is generally gonna be loud and your gonna gain about the same hp with whatever you go with. i would go with the hks hi power, they're very nice and look good on S14's. apex'i is good too, but i've heard their exhaust hang really low. some others are blitz, jic magic, tananbe, 5zigen, etc. as for the swap, i would recommed at least 2.75". and go with an SR20 or RB25, they'll be a lot easier than puttin in a RB26. they'll also be a hell of a lot cheaper.



Thanks a lot you guys for your commets!  I was really considering the hks hi power, I've seen it of another s14 and think it looks sweet! Yeah I've been looking at the rb26 and its gonna be like 4,000 or more to get it and get it over here  ... But i can't seem to find the rb25... I really like the sr20 but i want lots of horses and torque... Another question, how much horse and torque does the sr20 and rb25 put out stock? And whats the gas mileage in the s14 do they get (if anyone knows, because gas is a BIG problem right now!!) THanks again!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can't an rb25??? you must not be looking hard enough, i see them as much as SR's. and the SR isn't a bad motor at all. i got to drive one for the first time today and i loved it. it has really good throttle response and is hella quick for a stock motor. the S14 SR puts out 220hp and 203tq i believe and the rb25 is around 250hp, but i'm not sure about their torque. as for gas mileage, you should get a reasonable amount as long as you don't constanley go into boost.


----------

